# I want to go but they wont let me go!



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Today is a beautifal snow day and i want to go skiing but nobody will listen to a word i am saying and skiing is my second favorite thing to do (first fav. rollercoasters) it is just so frusterating having to deal with them like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I hear ya,

I hate it when my mom comes on dates with me! Just ruins the fun!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah i bet it does


hunter14 said:


> I hear ya,
> 
> I hate it when my mom comes on dates with me! Just ruins the fun!!!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

acroboy12 said:


> Today is a beautifal snow day and i want to go skiing but nobody will listen to a word i am saying and skiing is my second favorite thing to do (first fav. rollercoasters) it is just so frusterating having to deal with them like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


You silly Yankees and your snow!


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

What's snow?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

acroboy, where in your favorites does archery fall? what kind of boy do you have?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> acroboy, where in your favorites does archery fall? what kind of boy do you have?


I was wondering the same, archery is my #1.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

mine too


muzzyman1212 said:


> I was wondering the same, archery is my #1.


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> acroboy, where in your favorites does archery fall? what kind of boy do you have?


I have a Browning bow about 40 pound draw. It is my 4th fav. thing to do next to skiing, roller coasters, and fishing . I will also try to Hunt next year for the first time ever! I like go to 3-D shoots and techno hunts with my dad with a screen the size of a movie theater screen.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

acroboy12 said:


> Today is a beautifal snow day and i want to go skiing but nobody will listen to a word i am saying and skiing is my second favorite thing to do (first fav. rollercoasters) it is just so frusterating having to deal with them like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 oh! it is sooooo beautiful! it is wonderful and magical tooooo!!!!!! 
u have to stop using beautiful and cutest in your threads, and this is archery, not a cute dog forum, or a ranting forum about how ur mommy wont led you go sledding down the little hill in the backyard. that is all for facebook.


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

PSE Kid said:


> oh! it is sooooo beautiful! it is wonderful and magical tooooo!!!!!!
> u have to stop using beautiful and cutest in your threads, and this is archery, not a cute dog forum, or a ranting forum about how ur mommy wont led you go sledding down the little hill in the backyard. that is all for facebook.


I'm 6 years younger than you and I can describe the scenery as I like. If you don't think deer and the outdoors is beautiful than something is wrong with you. If you don't like my posts than don't read or reply to them. Just hit the back button and your troubles are over!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

how do u know how old i am???


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

acroboy12 said:


> I'm 6 years younger than you and I can describe the scenery as I like. If you don't think deer and the outdoors is beautiful than something is wrong with you. If you don't like my posts than don't read or reply to them. Just hit the back button and your troubles are over!


i have never heard or seen any other threads that just talk about their dogs, and going sledding on the archerytalk threads, and nothing is wrong with me, it makes me wonder if something is wrong with u the way you describe things.


----------

